# Tutorial: How to build effective network in Facebook



## PeikkoKasvot (Mar 10, 2011)

Hello everyone,

My name is Peikko Kasvot, and I am new in here. but today, I would like to share a very good information about Facebook marketing and network building for any business, and in this case for Clothing Label owner.

Actually, I get this information from my Facebook Fanpage developer, they taught me how to do this and today I will share it to all of you guys.


*1. Get Yourself a Facebook Fanpage*

I assume that those who are reading this have their own Fanpage. If not, you can always create own for your business or clothing label here, Facebook Fan Page. After that, kindly complete all the information needed, included the profile photo, and some status update.

*2. Create An Album & Upload Your Product Photos*

Just click on the '*Edit Page*' button on your upper right. Then click on *Apps* on the left sidebar, then find *Photos*. Simply click '*Edit Settings*' on the popup, and select *Add Tab*. Then you can easily add some photos to your Fan Page.

*3. Use Facebook As Your Fan Page (New function on Facebook)*

Now, we can use facebook as a Fan Page, and we can also leave comments, wall post on other pages. To enable this function, find "*Use Facebook As (Your Fan Page Name)*" on the right sidebar.

*4. Find Your Network In Your Business Niche*

While using Facebook as a Fan Page, type the related keyword on the search bar on top of the page. for example, "*Clothing*", "*Apparel*", "*Fashion*" and so on. Remember, always type one keyword at one time. Then click on the "*Pages*" button on the left sidebar to show only results from Pages.

*5. Like All The Results In Your Niche*

Now, you can actually like all the related pages. You can like all of them to, because the more you like them, the more effective this technique will be. (You will understand what I mean after a few steps below)

*6. Start To Communicate And Build Your Network/Friendship In Your Niche.*

After you like all of them, now you will receive every updates from them just like they are your friends in Personal Facebook. Just click on the *Facebook* or *Home* button to view your news feed. Then, start to drop some meaningful and honest comment on any status or updates from your network. *DO NOT SPAM*. Please, be professional. And you'll start to receive more likes based on how good your respond or comment is.

*7. Repeat Step 3 and 6 Everyday, And Don't Forget To Update Yours!*

Ok, you can repeat these 2 steps everyday. The other is optional, but you can do it sometimes in a while.



*What You're Actually Doing Here?*

Ok, the reason you have to like all those pages is, to gain more exposure to your brand. we are actually looking for targeted markets, from all over the world who have the interest in your particular product, for example t-shirts. In this case, those people who likes you are the people who love collecting t-shirts. Because they found you on their favorite clothing pages. Can you get what I mean?


So, Goodluck guys! Have fun on Facebook! and don't forget to leave your feedbacks, testimonial, and updates about this technique here. And ya, you know how to find me on facebook, am I right? 

p/s: Dear admin, is it only me who see my post count is actually quite shocking there. Is it 4 Billion just like what I see now? I think there's a bug there. Can you fix it for me? I really don't want other fellow members think that I am cheating or something. Thanks in advance.


----------



## vai (Dec 24, 2009)

Thanks, Peikko. This is the information I was looking for.


----------



## designnbuy (Jan 1, 2010)

I was looking for the same as I am planning to make my facebook fanpage better.


----------



## VertiKal_LimiTs (Nov 16, 2010)

Great Info


----------



## PeikkoKasvot (Mar 10, 2011)

Hey guys, thanks for dropping by and read my article here. If it's possible, can you guys let me know about your progression? 

thanks in advance.


----------



## Sephirath (Mar 11, 2011)

Simple and pleasant way to not only expand our potential market but also tighten the bonds between T-shirt makers


----------



## outrageoustees (Feb 25, 2010)

I had been struggling with Facebook, until the made the new way that we can use or Pages in the way we use the personal profile. Now I am doing just as you said(like those you like) and then make relevant comments to posts from those we have something to say.

I'm still at only 57 Fans, but this is about 50 more than I had when I began trying to work with Facebook, and at least 30 since the new function.


----------



## imprintdr (Mar 14, 2011)

Thanks for sharing these tips, they are all great and as a social media trainer (my other job) they are exactly what I teach my clients.

I would also add that if you have a blog, to import it through the application Networked Blogs and each time you post to your blog it will automatically post it on your Fan Page. Not only will this keep your page in activity, but it will drive people back to your blog to read the entire story.

Also, connect your Fan Page to Twitter using facebook.com/twitter and each time you post to the Fan Page it will automatically post to your Twitter account. 

Be sure to let your Twitter followers know about your Fan Page through automatic Welcome messages when they follow you. These can be done through Social Oomph.

And of course connect LinkedIn to both your Twitter and Fan Page.

It takes just a few minutes to do all of these and then you can post 1 time and have it integrate with all your social media sites, which will save you time, but build your online network much quicker.

Hope these are helpful, too. 

Terri


----------



## GCshirts (Mar 8, 2011)

Questions: wouldn't the posts from all those pages you "liked" as a page, be posted on your page's wall? 
basicaly, if you have a page about "green shirts" and you like a page about "Blue shirts" when the Blue post something on their wall, would it get posted on your "Green shirt" wall? And if yes, would people who visit your page be able to see those posts?


----------



## outrageoustees (Feb 25, 2010)

imprintdr said:


> Be sure to let your Twitter followers know about your Fan Page through automatic Welcome messages when they follow you. These can be done through Social Oomph.


That sounds interesting, but I question the idea of an auto Follow welcome directing people to my FB page. The reason is that I find I get a lot of "not high quality" Twitter Follows. 

I manually check each and every Follow before sending a "Thanks" message(and I do mention my FB page/url in that message at this point). BUT - if the contact is an obvious "get a free iPod, or other poor quality source, I block them. I don't want those people around my twittersphere - not that I know exactly what they would get from following me in and of itself, but I wonder if they would be using my(high quality) sources in some way that isn't kosher. I would feel icky sending a nice note to a spammer, even if it is automatically generated!


----------



## GCshirts (Mar 8, 2011)

The reason the shady followers follow you is this: You search twitter for people who fit a certain criteria (interests, location or what have you) then you add them (can add up to 500 a day I think before twitter bans you) in a few days you use something like twitter karma to see who followed you back. Unfollow everyone who didn't follow you back.

It's a quick way to build a large following. Naturally it's not going to be terribly valuable considering half of it is probably bots, but that's why people do it. (then again, the get free ipad etc. thing is so over done, I kind of doubt it works even if the followers were high quality)

Anyway auto thank you message is a great idea, it saves you time compared to sending one manually, and it can't really backfire.


----------



## imprintdr (Mar 14, 2011)

That's true, you will get a lot of followers who you don't want. And chances are that those type of people wouldn't take the time to come over to your Fan Page.

Kudos to you for viewing every new follower and commenting back! That's great. 

This is just another way that folks can use the auto-direct message welcome if they are not as diligent and conscientious as you.


----------



## outrageoustees (Feb 25, 2010)

Thanks for the explanations/info GCShirts and imprintdr. I'm off to go say hi to my recent(quality) Followers now!


----------



## dresswhsle (Mar 16, 2011)

Thanks for sharing these tips,Welcome to dresswhsle.com! We serve as a business-to-customer (B2C) comprehensive trade solution provider offering one-stop trade services to international buyers who are interested in purchasing directly from China.We aimed at providing a wide range of trendy products and guaranteeing you a great China Fast Fashion wholesale shopping experience.


----------



## wear2impress (Feb 22, 2011)

I have built my page, but how do I get people to it??
I can not ad my friends
Thanks!!!


----------



## dotcom (Feb 1, 2011)

imprintdr said:


> Thanks for sharing these tips, they are all great and as a social media trainer (my other job) they are exactly what I teach my clients.
> 
> I would also add that if you have a blog, to import it through the application Networked Blogs and each time you post to your blog it will automatically post it on your Fan Page. Not only will this keep your page in activity, but it will drive people back to your blog to read the entire story.
> 
> ...


Linking your social networks is the cardinal sin of social media. That is like sending one resume to 10 completely different jobs in hopes of getting a job. All of your social networks are different so it is not very smart to link them together. On top of that, linking your social networks is just plain lazy. You need to focus on and nurture each network in order to see growth.


----------



## tager01 (Jun 1, 2010)

wear2impress said:


> I have built my page, but how do I get people to it??
> I can not ad my friends
> Thanks!!!


you have to add your own Facebook account as administrator, then you will have the option to add your friends.


----------



## jbeardiii (Feb 8, 2010)

i have been determined to build an effective facebook community an dthis def. helps. Thanks in advance for sharing.


----------



## jockeohlson (Apr 20, 2011)

Great reading this, thanks a lot!

I have two questions that I hope someone could help me answer:

1. Can you in some way hide all your "likes" so that no one can see which pages you like?
2. When I use Facebook as my "fan page" and I comment on another page that shows on my news feed. Can I hide that as well?

Thanks in advance!
Joakim


----------



## afr0bunny (Aug 26, 2008)

great tips, thanks!


----------



## RheathaF (Jan 19, 2011)

Thanks for laying this out so clearly.I'm off to adjust my Fan Page now!


----------

